# pain around left side of heart



## 19728

i just started having chest pain about two weeks ago, and it comes and goes, most the time it feels like a constant pressure on the left side of my chest, and ill get shortness of breath, and ill feel my pulse and it'll seem like sometimes it will skip a beat, or be beating just fine and normal and then get really weak like i can barely feel it with my fingers,like a really weak pulse, and ill get this fleeting choking sensation feeling in my neck and i can feel it beating really hard in my neck and my chest and i get kinda light headed, i went to the ER the other day and they did a chest x-ray and an ekg, and told me they both looked fine. i know this feeling isn't right but i dont know what else to do, anyone else have any advice, i know im not just making this up and thinking that its happening, bc it really isalso pretty frequently i will get like a sharp stabbing pain right by my left pectorial, and it will eventually go away after a few mins, but comes and goes. and my hands and feet are always cold even when the rest of my body is hot, what could this be?i haven't been to a cardiologist, just to the charity hospital where they did them tests, i dont have any insurance, i had them tests done about 6 months or so ago, and i just recently started having the palpitations, premature beats feeling, and the chest pain, mostly it is a constant discomfort by my left pectorial, and quite frequently i get a sharp stabbing pain in the same spot. im also wondering if cold hands and feet have anything to do with maybe my heart isn't circulating good enought to keep them warm and thats why im having the pains also???? could any of this be possible? does it make sense? could there be something wrong with my heart that the "echocardiogram, stress test, ekg, holter monitor, and chest x-rays didn't pick up? also i was born premature, i was 4lbs and 11 ounces, i dont know if that would have anything to do with it now or not, just giving you the info, i'm a 21 yr old male. and the pain doesn't really come at any given time, mostly in the evenings and at night, when im at rest and not doing anything. could all the tests have missed something, if so whats it more likely to be? my face also gets hot alot and red. this has been a constant thing that has been coming for about 10 mins or so and going away and then coming back all day every day for about two weeks now.


----------



## 19728

and when i say cold hands and feet i mean really cold, and everyone else around me will have nice and warm hands and feet


----------

